# female dog humping male dog



## snowbreed (Feb 28, 2010)

so this is how it happened i get a call from my uncle saying hes dog ran away near my house (this happened b4 and i found his dog waiting next to my roofs entrance door where my dog is and the sister of the runner dog ) so i open the door and he ran to her and she started jumping tuning and well doing whatever she does when they meet then all of a sudden she jumps him and start humping him i told her to stop and she did 
is this normal is something wrong with 1 of the dogs ? my uncles dog is pretty inactive while my dog is energetic and on the verge of hyperactive .

they havnt seen each other for about a week or two since she got her period .


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Normal for excitement behavior, yes. There's nothing inherently wrong with the behavior unless one of the dogs objects to it.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

My female dog humps males in the face at the dog park...ya..


----------



## becky2226 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a show of dominance - totally normal.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

becky2226 said:


> It's a show of dominance - totally normal.


Oh really?


----------



## becky2226 (Aug 30, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Oh really?


When we adopted Riley he was being humped repeated by a female dog at the rescue. The foster mom explained that Liza was showing her dominance. He's a very submissive dog. At training he gets humped by a 4 month old female pit bull. The pit bull owners were horrified by this until the trainer explained to them it's a show of dominance.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

My girl does it, too. I put a stop to it because I've seen fights break out from unwanted humping (regardless of gender) and don't want to take a chance, but yes, it's completely normal behavior. 

I might be projecting, but I swear most of the male dogs have a look of utter confusion when it starts. My bitch is a butch.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

becky2226 said:


> When we adopted Riley he was being humped repeated by a female dog at the rescue. The foster mom explained that Liza was showing her dominance. He's a very submissive dog. At training he gets humped by a 4 month old female pit bull. The pit bull owners were horrified by this until the trainer explained to them it's a show of dominance.


Understood, however, the word dominance is often misused by even well respected trainers. Unless there is a female dog in heat and two males are competing to mate with that female, chances are the dogs are either socially awkward, excited, bored, or a thousand of other possibilities that have nothing to do with dominance. In the end, it's a behavior, and as the video demonstrates, it can be put on cue like any other behavior. Whether you want more or less of it, is up to you, but classifying it as dominance is not a part of that equation.


----------

